# "Champs-sur-Marne" in Sadly Broke ?



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2012)

Only just discovered it by accident on Google maps ...



Is it twinned with the the place in France ? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Champs-sur-Marne


----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 15, 2012)

where is it? There's a few places with French place names dotted around the UK. Champs just means "fields" so it's a fairly normal thing to call a place.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 15, 2012)

It's to the North of Bristol ..

http://www.bing.com/maps/?lvl=15&cp...uMjA4MTc4Mjk5MTYyNyU3ZS0yLjIyMTU3MjE2MDcyMDgy

It looks like there are a lot of apartment blocks built in the posh French style ... 



Disney "Paris Land" ?


----------

